# Hymer 640 problem?



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys!
Got a bit of a problem. Have a Hymer 640 starline (mercedes) 2001! Changed the batteries from gel to lead/acid However, when you switch the little slide switch over on the electroblock, as instructed in the Hymer manual, it blows the fuse :roll: I have changed gel to lead/acid on my two previous Hymers with no trouble, just following the instructions. At a bit of a loss as to what is happening. It would tend to indicate that the cabling is too small but I don't know. Anyone out there got any ideas
Oh the Hymer is my sons
Cheers..... Ned


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Dealing with the obvious first, have you observed the corect polarity on the battery terminal posts? I recently had to replace the leisure battery on my S630 and the terminals on the new battery were the opposite way round to the original.

Next thing, the positive cable hasn't got pinched or cut so that it makes accidental contact with the vehicle earth has it when the new battery went in?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If I were in your position I'd email Schaudt. Bit of a puzzling one though as the switch "I believe" only changes the charging profile.

Hope you get sorted. Regards Dave.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*wrong way round*

I agree with eribiste the colours of Hymer wires are not always what you expect!! eg. brown is negative :!:

Steve


----------

